
Kodi Domain Seized by ICE – Homeland Security Investigations - naglis
https://kodi.tv/
======
hartator
I don't want to be this guy, but it doesn't look like an April fool joke to
me.

ICE does seize domains for counterfeit merchandiss. [1] Also Kodi has done a
lot of job to distance itself from things like that by being a non-profit
foundation, being open-source, not furnishing any pirated content directly on
their site, etc. [2] It will be very odd way to communicate like this for a
project that seems to aim maintaining a low profile a top priority.

[1] [https://www.ice.gov/news/releases/ice-international-law-
enfo...](https://www.ice.gov/news/releases/ice-international-law-enforcement-
agencies-seize-706-domain-names-selling-counterfeit) [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodi_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodi_\(software\))

~~~
nthitz
Looking at the page source code you see a google analytics tracker of
`UA-3066672-1`. Quick google search shows that that ID has been associated
with Kodi for some time. Probably unlikely that ICE would retain the original
analytics code.

~~~
zbuttram
Looks like it might be injected by CloudFlare though, judging by the rest of
the `<head>`. Does ICE change DNS for seizures?

~~~
nthitz
fwiw [http://ninjavideo.net/](http://ninjavideo.net/) &
[http://rockdizfile.com/](http://rockdizfile.com/) are examples of previous
ICE takedowns

~~~
hartator
Lol, it's interesting that fake takedown pages are better engineered than real
ones.

------
nom
Wow, for an april fools joke they really went all in. None of their content is
reachable - all that's left is the seizure notice. Now that's what I call
dedication!

------
thehodge
and so it begins, the April fools jokes I mean (and also the further crack
down on pirated consumption)

~~~
tracker1
I hope that this is an April fools joke... I'm not sure that it's even funny
in any light.

------
arma26
april fools

domain: kodi.tv reg_created: 2014-05-29 19:59:29 expires: 2019-05-29 19:59:29
created: 2014-05-29 21:59:29 changed: 2016-02-17 17:16:34 transfer-prohibited:
yes ns0: jo.ns.cloudflare.com ns1: toby.ns.cloudflare.com owner-c: nic-hdl:
CF3454-GANDI owner-name: XBMC Foundation organisation: XBMC Foundation person:
Team XBMC address: '340 S LEMON AVE #7222' zipcode: 91789 city: WALNUT state:
California country: United States of America phone: +1.6784943762 fax: ~
email: email@contact.gandi.net lastupdated: 2015-08-07 16:02:15

------
pr0ph3t
April Fools'

~~~
naglis
Heh, got me good.

